# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  щенки от Yan v. Arolser Holz и Carisma Bullestern

## Женя_Zак

Щенки родились 14.06.2012
3 зонарных кобеля,1 черная и 3 серых суки.

отец Yan v. Arolser Holz, IPO-3

родословная
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...m-Arolser-Holz
видео
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...8&feature=plcp 
результаты
http://dogcompet.ru/dogs/yan-vom-arolser-holz.html 

мать Carisma Bullestern, ВН, СГ-2, IPO-1

родословная
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...sma-Bullestern
видео
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?acti...23BEC89637E79F

PSAdog@yandex.ru
http://fortf.ukrainianforum.net/t145-topic
тел 099 766-38-24, Евгения
Украина, г. Харьков

----------


## Женя_Zак

малыши прошли актировку, тестирование и первую вакцинацию.
видео тестов буду выкладывать по мере возможности :Ab: 
общий тест
суки

Yori 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHhmwLv0Qg4

Yuko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEhgcSG42bo

Yumiko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtvhCUQl3oY

Yoshi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXxabZXXtAQ

----------


## Женя_Zак

общий тест
кобели

Y'Takeshi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3WIb_rbT7A

Yodda
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msOuETFrI4M

Yan Katsuro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0nHza1GrvI

----------


## Женя_Zак

папа Ян в свои 8 лет в отличной форме!

----------

